# Avocado - toxic?



## pinkfoot (Apr 25, 2008)

I read in several places that avo is toxic to bearded dragons, so got to wondering if it is also toxic to roaches. Any ideas??


----------



## KyuZo (Apr 25, 2008)

not for roaches.  i've already tried it


----------



## Andrew273 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nah I wouldn't see a problem giving it to roaches. Just don't feed those roaches to your beardie, not sure if it's really toxic just remember it'll be in your roaches system.


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's what was really concerning me. Secondary poisoning....

Well, let's see how this thread pans out, though I have fed an avo to my B. dubia colony, so I'll be sure not to feed those to the Beardies anytime soon...


----------



## froggyman (Apr 26, 2008)

i wouldnt risk it..plus atleast over here not sure about africa...avocado is relativly expensive to use as roach food


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Apr 26, 2008)

Someone please explain to me what is the toxic component in avocado. As far as I know, it's a fruit that an avocado tree bears. 

My B. dubias piged out when I fed them half of an avocado, and asked for more. They are still breeding strong and my Ts are alive and well. No complaints whatsoever.   

Fredster
Lean, not as mean,
Still US Marine!


----------



## SuperRad (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sure the super high fat content coupled with the fact that it's difficult to digest and break down for most animals is a contributing factor to the complicatons the others experienced when feeding avocado. Maybe you got luck y or maybe the ability to eat it varies from roach sp. to roach sp.


----------



## ShawnH (Apr 26, 2008)

I was told it is also toxic to parrots but I don't think I'll be testing it on my macaw.


----------



## pinkfoot (May 7, 2008)

My B. dubia colony has polished off a complete avo in two days, so they do like it, though that doesn't mean it's good for them. I'm guessing, though, that with their evolvement success they'd avoid anything natural which is bad....???

Regarding price for avo, froggyman, you can pick up spoiled fruit at your local store for free...


----------



## Matt K (May 7, 2008)

pinkfoot said:


> I'm guessing, though, that with their evolvement success they'd avoid anything natural which is bad....???


** Not necessarily- they just see it as organic matter to consume, poisonous or not. 



pinkfoot said:


> Regarding price for avo, froggyman, you can pick up spoiled fruit at your local store for free...


** Not around here!  I wish!  The grocery stores in Texas generally wont because of legal/liability issues.  They all make sure to garbage the old veg and fruit because they are concerned someone will eat spoiled food and sue the grocery store.  This is a law-suit crazy country to live in....


----------



## Mina (May 8, 2008)

ShawnH said:


> I was told it is also toxic to parrots but I don't think I'll be testing it on my macaw.


It IS toxic to birds of any kind.  They simply drop dead.  I'm not even sure that the reason is known.


----------



## pinkfoot (May 12, 2008)

Matt K said:


> ** Not necessarily- they just see it as organic matter to consume, poisonous or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ** Not around here!  I wish!  The grocery stores in Texas generally wont because of legal/liability issues.  They all make sure to garbage the old veg and fruit because they are concerned someone will eat spoiled food and sue the grocery store.  This is a law-suit crazy country to live in....


----------



## Elizabeth (May 13, 2008)

Toxicity to Animals from Wikipedia:

"There is documented evidence that animals such as cats, dogs, cattle, goats, rabbits, birds, fish and particularly, horses[15][16] can be severely harmed or even killed when they consume the avocado leaves, bark, skin, or pit. The avocado fruit is poisonous to birds in some cases, so on a practical level feeding the fruit to birds should be avoided. Avocado leaves contain a toxic fatty acid derivative known as persin, which in sufficient quantity can cause equine colic and, with lack of veterinary treatment, death.[17] The symptoms include gastrointestinal irritation, vomiting, diarrhea, respiratory distress, congestion, fluid accumulation around the tissues of the heart and even death. Birds also seem to be particularly sensitive to this toxic compound. Negative effects in humans seem to be primarily in allergic individuals."


Unfortunately, bearded dragons aren't mentioned. (Nor cockroaches!)  I wonder if there is documented evidence for the birds as well, birds getting sick from the fruit alone.  Hmmmm


----------

